# Has anyone come across this?



## fthnow (Jan 30, 2018)

I acquired a bunch of Schwinn books/catalogs from an auction a number of years ago.  One of the books is the familiar 50 years of Schwinn Built Bicycles.  This one happened to be a library book from the Racine Wisconsin public library.

What is unique is that inside the front cover appears to be the autograph of Ignaz Schwinn, though his signature is a different color ink than the person mentioned.  I don't know if this is authentic.  Anyone ever come across this?  Thanks!!


----------



## buickmike (Jan 30, 2018)

That auction; was it the family auction in Chicago?   I have the paperback version of that book. Wore the binding out of it long ago.   I would like to buy service manual for the mid to late 30's Schwinn. I have a copy if the section for hi-lo drum. But long to see entire book. Authentic signature?  Who knows


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sure looks like "Schwinn Script" to me. His signature looks very familiar to the script on the old brake levers.


----------



## fthnow (Jan 30, 2018)

buickmike said:


> That auction; was it the family auction in Chicago?   I have the paperback version of that book. Wore the binding out of it long ago.   I would like to buy service manual for the mid to late 30's Schwinn. I have a copy if the section for hi-lo drum. But long to see entire book. Authentic signature?  Who knows



Wasn't the family auction; was an auction in Kewaskum, WI some time ago.  It featured a number of items from a guy who owned a bike shop in Waukesha, WI.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 30, 2018)

The writing doesn't look very smooth. My grandma's handwriting looked like that after she got older. If they were doing a facsimile, I'd think they would choose a better version.


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 30, 2018)

I live in Racine and the " Ec Styberg Engineering Co " is still in business. I wonder what the connection was.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 30, 2018)

I HAVE AN ORIGINAL AUTOGRAPHED 50 YEAR BOOK
WITH IGNAZ SIGNATURE.
I WILL CHECK IT OUT FOR COMPARISON.
I AM NOT A HAND WRITING EXPERT, BUT IT LOOKS ALMOST THE SAME.
AND THE "TO MY FRIEND______ IS IN BLACK INK VS. THE BLUE FOR IGNAZ.

WOULD ANYONE LIKE TO PUT A VALUE ON THEM?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 31, 2018)

fthnow said:


> I acquired a bunch of Schwinn books/catalogs from an auction a number of years ago.  One of the books is the familiar 50 years of Schwinn Built Bicycles.  This one happened to be a library book from the Racine Wisconsin public library.
> 
> What is unique is that inside the front cover appears to be the autograph of Ignaz Schwinn, though his signature is a different color ink than the person mentioned.  I don't know if this is authentic.  Anyone ever come across this?  Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 745853



Having several original Ignaz signatures I say yours is authentic. Mark.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 31, 2018)

MARK WOULD KNOW IF IT IS REAL.
SO, WHO WOULD KNOW THE VALUE?


----------



## fthnow (Jan 31, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> Having several original Ignaz signatures I say yours is authentic. Mark.



Thank you!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 3, 2018)

HAS ANYONE ELSE ACQUIRED AN AUTOGRAPHED COPY?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 3, 2018)

fthnow said:


> I acquired a bunch of Schwinn books/catalogs from an auction a number of years ago.  One of the books is the familiar 50 years of Schwinn Built Bicycles.  This one happened to be a library book from the Racine Wisconsin public library.
> 
> What is unique is that inside the front cover appears to be the autograph of Ignaz Schwinn, though his signature is a different color ink than the person mentioned.  I don't know if this is authentic.  Anyone ever come across this?  Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 745853




IMO: Several books were being given; a secretary was given a list to apply the inscriptions (the inscriptions were done by a woman's 'hand'); Ignaz Schwinn signed them with his favorite fountain pen.....


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 20, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> Having several original Ignaz signatures I say yours is authentic. Mark.



Mark, so what’s a fair value?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Aug 27, 2018)

Have no knowledge of one having been sold.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 27, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> Have no knowledge of one having been sold.



Thanks.


----------

